# tapping head ???s



## john mullen (Jun 24, 2014)

I am wanting to purchase a tapping head that will hold 1/4 through 1/2 tap shank sizes. I see lots of these used units on *pay and just wondered what to look for in a used tap head that will work within these sizes. .Any help would be appreciated ... Thanks  John


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 24, 2014)

If it says Procunier, Yuasa, or Enco on it you are probably OK.  There are probably others that are good also, I'm just not familiar with them.  Other than that, just make sure the size range is correct.


----------



## NightWing (Jun 25, 2014)

I had excellent results with Tapmatic heads in the past.


----------



## Senna (Jun 25, 2014)

All the brands mentioned so far are quality units. Most of the companies are still in business as well so you have a resource for manuals, parts, service, etc.
To those mentioned I'd add Ettco, SPV, Jarvis, Snow, Wahlstrom, and Nikken-Coventry.

I just bought two different tapping heads. A Swedish made SPV tension/compression type to cover smaller taps and a Supreme Versatapper with capacity from #10 to 1/2".
Paid $112 shipped for the Versatapper and ~$80 for the SPV.
I'm thinking the Versatapper will be used most of the time and the SPV reserved for the smallest taps. Hope it's sensitive enough to not break these tiny taps.


----------



## john mullen (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm looking at a Tapmatic  spd 7 reversible unit.. looks like a good unit . anybody using one of these?


----------



## Ray C (Jun 25, 2014)

Quick tip:  A good way to avoid breaking taps when auto-tapping is to put a DI on the shank of the tap and adjust the chuck so there's minimal (if any) runout on the tap.  Most of the time, you can adjust runout by loosening/tightening the chuck and rotating the tap to a different position.  Wipe the tap with some cutting fluid and make sure the hole has a film of oil.  Have at it...


Ray


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 26, 2014)

We have an Enco one at work (I think it accommodates from ~1/8" to 1/2" taps) and it works and has worked quite well despite the abuse my co-workers throw at it.  One of the disadvantages of working in a maintenance shop with 17 guys and because it is not their equipment they don't care.  I always worry whether or not a tool will be in the tool crib when I need it.

I don't have a tapping head at my home shop but I have been thinking about getting one when I get a few extra dollars in my pocket.  I have been so happy with the Enco one, that will more than likely be the one I get for home.

Mike.


----------



## jamie76x (Jun 26, 2014)

I have a box full of tapping heads that I got in a shop buy-out. I know there are a few tap-matic heads and others. Some were MT taper and others straight. What type of shank are you looking for?


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 26, 2014)

jamie76x said:


> I have a box full of tapping heads that I got in a shop buy-out. I know there are a few tap-matic heads and others. Some were MT taper and others straight. What type of shank are you looking for?



If you have an R-8 shank style or even a straight shank of .625" or .750" that I could put in a collet I would be interested in it.  Preferably one that goes from small (around #8 to upwards of 1/2" taps).

PM me if you want to sell one that fits the above description.

Thanks.

Mike.


----------



## john mullen (Jun 26, 2014)

I did purchase the Tapmatic reversible one I mentioned . it however has no shank with it and I think the one I will need will have a mt taper on the shank to fit my drill press and some type of taper going in to the head itself. I'm not sure just what to look for at this time and will look at it closer when it arrives.


----------

